# Olympus anabolics rep



## soopafli (Jul 9, 2014)

What's up fellas I am a rep for Olympus anabolics we'd like to get on board over could someone tell me how to contact the administration... go check out  if you order put in the notes that you were referred by soopafli ... and use the code soop10% you'll get 10% off your order were legit guys don't miss out


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 9, 2014)

Shove your product up yor ass and your website down your peeHole....you will be banned very soon


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 9, 2014)

Ban hammer!!!!


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just placed a big order! Thanks bro!


----------



## bvs (Jul 9, 2014)

well if you say you are legit you must be telling the truth! im in for 100 bottles of tren


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 9, 2014)

And this is the REAL "Soopafly"
You fukN knockoff son of bxth


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 9, 2014)

That's better!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## grind4it (Jul 9, 2014)

soopafli said:


> were legit guys don't miss out




Well it's settled then. The man says they're "legit"....good enough for me lmao


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2014)

soopafli said:


> .. could someone tell me how to contact the administration



Looks like they found you banned boy! lol


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2014)

Ilovehugecock.com ? I didn't know pinky had a website.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 9, 2014)

I guess this for will never work.... changes coming....


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 9, 2014)

.........


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2014)

admin said:


> I guess this for will never work.... changes coming....




It's too bad really, it could've  been very helpful to some.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn, banned before I could order.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 9, 2014)

admin said:


> I guess this for will never work.... changes coming....



Elaborate?

As I remember uncensored was unregulated and anyone src can post then we would dissect them and show the google spiders bad reviews bringing more traffic to us.  
Im sure a vast amount of green members have ordered from astro from his long topic in this section.
We can all say what we mean to astro. But greens who lurk im sure have ordered


EDIT.  "Banned" will not create any static talk about a lab mentioned.  All that does is give new users terms to search on google.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 9, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Elaborate?
> 
> As I remember uncensored was unregulated and anyone src can post then we would dissect them and show the google spiders bad reviews bringing more traffic to us.
> Im sure a vast amount of green members have ordered from astro from his long topic in this section.
> ...



We need to allow people to discuss labs, I think we are going to revise or maybe even remove all rules to this forum. Also there is no need for moderating this forum.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

I think some of you think there is some sort of "safety" reason and its why some of you keep responding to these threads with things like "we don't do source checks." The staff don't do source checks, but members are free to do as they choose in here. There isn't a safety risk to a member posed by this forum.


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Elaborate?
> 
> As I remember uncensored was unregulated and anyone src can post then we would dissect them and show the google spiders bad reviews bringing more traffic to us.
> Im sure a vast amount of green members have ordered from astro from his long topic in this section.
> ...


I get what you're saying big guy but maybe it will deter some "Reps" if they can't keep continuing a discussion on their produce. I get it though, it's like a jury asked to dismiss what someone just said; it's already been heard.
Personally, I think these guys will move away from us to greener pastures if we hold our ground.
Just my opinion my friend.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 9, 2014)

Snake. 

This was talked about awhile back. I believe you were late to the party when the uncensored section was made.

In other words...this is no holds barred area. I dont get the banning of the guy. Him being able to reply to negative positive comments creates static with google search terms allowing more users(new) and we also help new ones with reviews.

Theres acouple guys who joined because they found out the gear they purchased was.....fraudulent.

Go back acouple chapters.


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Snake.
> 
> This was talked about awhile back. I believe you were late to the party when the uncensored section was made.
> 
> ...



A day late and a dollar short; my lifes story. I'll research it over but I just differ at this point on the banned subject though I respect and understand where you are coming from.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 9, 2014)

I think I've heard of you soopafly. I'm pretty sure it was on a Kurupt CD back in the days. Same guy?

I love discount codes for steroids! Just wish my old coke dealer and escort service I used to use had discount codes.


----------



## JackC4 (Jul 11, 2014)

I believe it will be best to keep these reps and UGL's from trying to post here.
Reviews are all well and good, but the less blood sucking leaches the better.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 11, 2014)

....I think we should all re read that long ass topic we posted in before this section was made.

This has all been discussed


----------



## bronco (Jul 11, 2014)

admin said:


> We need to allow people to discuss labs, I think we are going to revise or maybe even remove all rules to this forum. Also there is no need for moderating this forum.



Even the posting of links? Im pretty sure thats what the op was banned for correct?


----------



## Uleashed2286 (Jul 13, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....I think we should all re read that long ass topic we posted in before this section was made.
> 
> This has all been discussed



Could you direct me to this topic?? Thank you!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Uleashed2286 said:


> Could you direct me to this topic?? Thank you!!



The thread has been closed and removed. Sorry.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 13, 2014)

bronco said:


> Even the posting of links? Im pretty sure thats what the op was banned for correct?



Don't think a link was in the OP but I wasn't the one to edit it so not sure. You are correct though, NO LINKS allowed in this section. Everything else is ok as per Admin and POB.


----------

